# Pride of Ringwood



## Ben6942 (3/10/15)

Hi all, I accidentally bought some Pride of Ringwood on my last hops spree and can't seem to find anything positive to say about using it. Does anyone have any good recipes using POR or any recommendations on using it? Thanks..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/15)

POR is a really good hop if used properly.

Coopers Pale Ale is POR, Tooheys old...both great beers

You need to remeber it is primarily a bittering hop, but can be used for late additions in small amounts

The trick with POR is to keep your IBU's under 35 ish

It gets a lot of bad press simply because most brewers dont know who to use it correctly and just think the POR = Megaswill

POR goes great with SAAZ used as a late addition


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/15)

When doing an Australian Pale Ale or Sparkling Ale using recultured Coopers bottle yeast, I'd never consider using anything other than 100% POR.

No need for late additions, even just in a 60 minute boil it will carry over a lot of flavour and aroma to the finished beer. A really good finishing hop for increased aroma, in an Aussie Premium lager, added for 10 minutes, is Hersbrucker.


----------



## manticle (3/10/15)

PoR is like any ingredient. Suits some things better than others, not to everyone's taste.

Personally I find it combines well with cluster in an aussie bitter/ale type like coopers knockoff. Also fine on its own in this.
It's used as the bittering hop in all coopers ale range so you could knock out a foreign extra stout.

I have a feeling it might work as an early bittering hop in a fruitier style in a similar way that chinook can counterbalance fruity apa types - deeper, dank, slightly resinous. Use like fuggles or chinook -early, deep foundation hop, late for the daring (or strange).


----------



## fletcher (3/10/15)

echoing the sentiments above, i've had success with POR using it as just a bittering hop on its own, or combined with fruitier, american varieties; providing that firm background bitterness. if you enjoy aussie ales and bitters, it's fantastic on its own just at 60 mins. fresh POR is beautiful, but yeah, it's not to everyone's tastes.


----------



## Diesel80 (3/10/15)

Brew the coopers all grain knockoff recipe off these forums (may have to search a while to find it - don't have it to hand).
The POR and combined with coopers yeast @ 17 degrees (3 stubbies dregs in a 1L starter) and it is magnificent.

Tell me there is nothing positive about it after that!

Don't sneak much above 17 or the yeast will take over the show!
I have a 100g pellets on hand so when i find the recipe i referred to i will msg you the link.
Edit: here it is copied and pasted: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/56508-coopers-pale-ale-all-grain-recipe/?p=992360


Cheers,
D80


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/15)

5% Xtal
10% wheat
Pilsener/Ale base malt for the rest
1055 SG

30-32 IBU with POR as bittering only

Ferment with Coopers bottle yeast and keep it under 17-18*c


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/10/15)

Like a dependable hop (kinda neutral) Like Magna, maybe?. Just what I've found. Its reliable without being clashing ymmv.. 
I'm using it in a combination for my first time no chill cubed Saison. Wish me luck. Actually no need. I'm pretty confident.
Go The Hawkes!!!!  :beerbang:


----------



## Bridges (3/10/15)

Made an aussie ale recently 95% Pale 5% wheat P.O.R. at 90 minutes (10g) 45 minutes (20g) and 3 minutes (30g) It wasn't my best effort but far from my worst I don't think the 3 minute addition really helped. Would definitely use it again as many have said sicking to early additions.
And Stu I'm sure me and you have both said on here on many occasions coopers mild is early POR and late saaz and is a great drop and a good example of how well POR and saaz work together.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/15)

Yes, Coopers Mild is POR with late SAAZ


----------



## kunfaced (3/10/15)

POR and Helga is effing delicious. Bitter and flavour respectively.


----------



## Tropico (3/10/15)

I have a 60 min POR bittering with 0 min Motueka in the keg now (German Pilsner), and I think they are quite nice.


----------



## Ben6942 (4/10/15)

Thanks for the replies I will give it a go on my next brew using it as an early addition...


----------

